# In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.



## MDPXX (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte euch mal an dieser Stelle wahrnen,

Es gibt jetzt mittler Weile auch schon in der Ostsee vor Dänemark schon den in Europa Giftigsten Fisch, sein Name ist "Petermännchen".

Ich war letztes Jahr im Urlaub wo dieser Fisch mir bei einer Angeltour untergekommen ist, und das nicht zu selten. Etwas 50% von den Fischeinnahmen waren Petermännchen. Sie haben auf dem Rücken einige Giftige Stacheln sowie an denn beiden  Kiemendeckeln. Man sollte beim abmachen vom Haken also stehts gutes und sicheres Material dabei haben: Dicke Handschuhe, Dicke Stiefel, Zange,...

Ich habe viele beim Schleppen vom Boot aus gefangen, auf einen Makrelenvorfach mit einem Orangenen Blinker gefangen.
Sowie auch auf Grund mit einem Wattwurm.

Diese Fische verstecken sich im Sand und Schlamm im der Nähe des Strandes also sollte man vorsichtig beim Baden sein.

Ich habe in der Nähe des Dänischen Fjordes Urlaub gemacht.
Bei der einmündung.
Orte in der Nähe:

Hals
Lagune
Hou
Wenn man von so einem Fisch gestochen wurde könnte das vllt so aussehen: http://www.gifte.de/Gifttiere/petermaennchen_stich_bild01.htm

(aber dies dencke ich war ein Stich in Kopfhöhe.)

Weitere Informationen zur Erste Hilfe u.s.w.
gibt es hier:

http://www.gifte.de/Gifttiere/petermaennchen.htm
http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/giftzentrale/peterm.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen
http://home.snafu.de/froebel/tauchen/schrecken/peterm/peterm.html
Ansonsten noch schöne Grüße euer Melwin
Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Ansgar (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Pettermänchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Moin Melwin,

petermaenchen habe ich in der Ostsee schon vor 20 Jahren gefangen - sind also garnicht so neu da...

Und ich bin auch schon einige Male gestochen worden. War aber ueberhaupt nichts los. Muss also nicht immer im Krankenhaus oder so enden...

Und die Daenen raeuchern die und denn kann man die gut essen. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Und huebsch sind sie auch...

Aber macht sicher Sinn mal drauf hin zu weisen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mühle (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Pettermänchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Vor den Viechern kann man gar icht genug warnen.

Dicke Handschuhe bringen aber nix! Da hat man kein Gefühl drin, drückt zu feste zu und zack! ist ein Stachel im Finger. So ist es mir vpr fünf Jahren passiert, wobei der Stich wohl deshalb nicht so schlimm war, weil viel vom Gift schon am Handschuh hing (hatte einen starken Schmerz an der Stichstelle und sonst auch "nur" 3 Stunden kein Gefühl mehr im Unterarm)

Meine Methode seitdem: Zwei lange Arterienklemmen verwenden. Mit der einen den Unterkiefer, mit der anderen den Haken packen. So hat der Petermann keine Chance!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Pettermänchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Mühle schrieb:


> Vor den Viechern kann man gar icht genug warnen.




So ist es, Melwin #h

Vielen Dank für die Erinnerung und |welcome: im Anglerboard :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Pettermänchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hey Melwin,

ein freundliches |welcome: hier im Anglerboard! Die Gegend die Du beschreibst - Mündung des Limfjords in den Kattegat - ist mir gut bekannt. Ich verbringe seit vielen Jahren meinen Urlaub dort und Du hast recht- ich habe noch nirgends so viele Petermännchen beim Bootsangeln wie dort gefangen. Selbst in Hals am Hafen- dort wo es seit Jahren leider kaum noch Fisch gibt - wurden die Viecher schon gefangen. Ein Bekannter wurde auch schon gestochen, außer ziemlichen Schmerzen und einer für 3-4 Tage geschwollenen Hand inkl. kennenlernen des Krankenhauses von Aalborg war es relativ harmlos :q. In Hals wurd mal ein älterer Däne gestochen, der ist sofort mit einem allergischen Schock (vermute ich) zusammengebrochen und mit dem Notarzt abgeholt worden! Also, ist wirklich nicht zu spassen mit dem kleinen und unscheinbar aussehenden Fisch- ich erledige das mit meinem Bootspaddel sehr waidgerecht...und schmecken tun die super! Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## franke (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



MDP15 schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch mal an dieser Stelle wahrnen,
> 
> Es gibt jetzt mittler Weile auch schon in der Ostsee vor Dänemark schon den in Europa Giftigsten Fisch, sein Name ist "Petermännchen".




Petermännchen gibts da nicht mittlerweile, sondern schon immer, und ich freu mich über jedes, das ich erwische. Schmecken wirklich gut.
Petermännchen lassen sich übrigens mit Buttlöffel oder  GuFi gut fangen, und ob es durchsticht ist einfach eine Frage der Qualität des Handschuhes. Baumarktleder reicht da klar nicht.
Schlimmer ist es, wenn jemand beim Baden drauflatscht. Der Urlaub ist dann gelaufen:c. Badeschuhe helfen da.

Also, melwin, ich würde sagen vorsichtig sein und ansonsten den Ball flach halten. Klingt sonst fast wie ne Bild-Schlagzeile


----------



## MDPXX (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



franke schrieb:


> Also, melwin, ich würde sagen vorsichtig sein und ansonsten den Ball flach halten. Klingt sonst fast wie ne Bild-Schlagzeile



Lieber so, als anstatt unaufällig. Damit will ich ja warnen und kein Bericht schrieben. Lieber auffällig so das die Leute das mitbekommen und vorsichtig sind.

Gruß Melwin|rolleyes


----------



## MDPXX (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



franke schrieb:


> und ich freu mich über jedes, das ich erwische. Schmecken wirklich gut.



Sie haben wirklich recht wenn sie sagen das er wirklich gut schmeckt. Er ist auch ein sehr delikater Fisch.
Ich habe sie mir auch selbst geräuchert und es war so lecker.
Also im endeffekt lohnt es sich ihn zu fangen. Aber man sollte stehts aufpassen.|supergri

Gruß Melwin


----------



## andre23 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

...es ist nicht oft genug zu warnen vor diesem tier...fuer unseren nebenbewohner in norge war der 14 tægige urlaub, nach bekanntschaft mit diesem fisch, nach 2 tagen beendet...klinik, op...und dann per flieger nach deutschland....er hat das vieh, welches auf einen pilker gebissen hat, freudig mit der ganzen hand angepackt...

ich denke hier im board gibt es einige warnende berichte ueber stiche, wunden und konsequenzen....

wie otto schon mal irgendwo angemerkt hat....das giftigste tier europas!!!....


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ Ansgar
du nimmst es etwas auf die leichte schulter, mit dem petermännchen - es ist europas giftigstes tier. 
Nun werden viele angler gestochen und einige verwechseln sie oft mit den skopionfischen, bzw. mit dem seebull - Taurulus buhalis (Eupharsen, 1786) der auch in der ostsee vorkommt, jedoch alle diese fische sind nicht so gefährlich, wie das kleine petremännchen,
Ich wünsche dir nicht, dass dieser kleine fisch - all sein gift bei dir ablässt, dann kann der weg zum krankenhaus schon zu lang sein.

@ alle
Das die petermännchen in der ostsee sowie nordsee vorkommen ist ja fast allen bekannt, und man kann nicht genug warnen und froh sein, dass es meistens das grosse petermännchen ist, welches gelandet wird, denn die sind nicht so giftig, wie das kleine petermännchen auch vipernqueise genannt.
Nun kann ein laie sie kaum unterscheiden, d.h. er kennt gar kein petermännchen, sonst würde ein angler nicht gestochen, und wenn, dann kennt er nicht das petermännchen, was es alles noch machen kann am haken, es geht blitzschnell, da helfen auch keine handschuhe und selbst beim toten tier ist das gift noch wirksam. 
Nun habe ich reichlich über diese artenarme familie schon hier im bord irgenwo ausführlich berichtet und ich will es nicht nochmal posten, aber es lohnt sich mal dieses zu suchen, damit man sich ein kleines bild machen kann, was dieser kleine Fisch - der ausserdem sehr schmackhaft ist - für ein wunderwaffe hat, die wirkung hängt von der dosis ab und kann bis zum tod führen.
Es lohnt  sich also zu stöbern, damit man informiert ist und was man machen sollte, wenn man gestochen wird, denn dieses gilt ja nicht nur für die ostsee oder nordsee, sondern für den ganzen europäischen raum und nicht nur für angler, sondern auch für badeurlauber. Diese informationen sind lebenswichtig, denn es kann sonst sein, dass der heimatflug im zinksarg stattfindet.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## heinzrch (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

hmm, Frage an die Experten, die die Petermännchen auch verwerten: wie geht ihr mit den Fischen um ? - Abschlagen, Stacheln abschneiden ? - wo sind die Stacheln (Brustflossen, Rückenflosse) ?


----------



## MDPXX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

An Richard:

Wenn ich den Fisch am Haken habe dann schlage ich mit etwas langen wie z.b ein Ruder auf dem Fisch so das er ruhig liegen bleibt. Dann gehe ich mit einer Zange an dem Haken um ihn dann ins Boot abzuschütteln oder man tritt auf den Fisch (dicke Schuhe) und entfernt dann den Haken. Dann gleich in einen Eimer wo er sich nicht mehr groß bewegen kann bzw. dich stechen könnte. Ich habe die Fische dann mit nem Herzstich dann getötet mit aller Vorsicht und mit einem Langen Filitermesser, damit man immer genug Weite vom Fisch hat.
Dann habe ich sie nicht ausgenommen sondern gleich die Filles herausgeschnitten und die Fischreste dann in dem Eimer mit nehmen und Zuhause in Müll schmeißen.(Nicht z.b am Strand die Reste liegen lassen auch wenn sich vllt die Kraben darüber freuen. Da doch immer noch die Gefahr bestehet das ein Badegast in diese Rest herrein tretten kann.

Und wie auch schon von Otto gesagt:
Der Fisch ist auch noch nach seinem Tot giftig.
Ein Bekannter von mir wurde von den Reststacheln die er unsauber entfernt hat auch dchon gestochen und dabei war der Fisch sicher schon so 3-4 Tage eingefrohren.

Aber er ist ein sehr wohlschmeckender Fisch!! Das ist nicht auszuschließen.

Und zu seinen Giftigen Stacheln:
1. Er hat an jedem Kiemendeckel je einen Stachel.
2. Er hat auf dem Rücken (Rückenfloße) auch einige Stachel.

Aber du solltest dich noch weiter Informiernen.
Ganz oben habe ich ein Paar Seiten vermerkt, wo du das meinste nachlesen kannst.

Liebe Grüße Melwin


----------



## Mühle (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ich kann nur noch einmal folgendes Vorgehen empfehlen: Zuallererst den Petermann fixieren, indem man seinen Unterkiefer mit einer langen Arterienklemme packt. Ao hat man ihn sicher unter Kontrolle und kann ihn zum Abschlagen (mit einer zweiten Arterienklemme), Abhaken und Flossen Abschneiden (Schere) festhalten!

Was das Hantieren mit dem Paddel (?) soll, kann ich mir nicht recht erklären. Seht zu, dass ihr dabei nicht kentert! hehe

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hallo zusammen!

Kurze Ergänzung:

In Frankreich dürfen Petermännchen theoretisch nicht in den Handel kommen, ohne dass vorher sämtliche Stacheln entfernt wurden.

Ich habe schon viele Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln im Atlantik fangen können (auf Sandaal). Das abhaken, versorgen und filitieren sieht zwar eher aus, als ob ich eine Bombe entschärfe, aber da ich bereits zwei Mal gestochen wurde (einmal beim Baden draufgelatscht und einmal beim Haken entfernen in den Handballen), kenne ich die recht extrem schmerzhaften Konsequenzen.

Passt bitte auf und nehmt diese schönen und leckeren Fische nicht auf die leichte Schulter.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## MDPXX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Pettermänchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Gegend die Du beschreibst - Mündung des Limfjords in den Kattegat - ist mir gut bekannt. Ich verbringe seit vielen Jahren meinen Urlaub dort und Du hast recht- ich habe noch nirgends so viele Petermännchen beim Bootsangeln wie dort gefangen.



Ja das meine ich super das sie das auch kennen es gibt da wirklich viele Pettermännchen. Ich verstehe das nicht warum gerade an der Stelle es so viele gibt. (wegen dem Fjörd??)

Gruß Melwin


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> Das abhaken, versorgen und filitieren sieht zwar eher aus, als ob ich eine Bombe entschärfe,


 
Deshalb 'n Paddel...:q


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deshalb 'n Paddel...:q


 
Fisherbandit, so hat jeder seine methoden, der eine greift richtig zu, der andere nimmt ein paddel und einige nehmen reichlich abstand und hantieren, schütteln und schlagen so lange bis er vom haken fällt bzw. sie im nacken gestochen werden oder im wasser landen.
Jedenfalls wird es immer aufregend, wenn er gelandet wird, egal, ob man ihn kennt oder nicht.


----------



## MDPXX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Was haltet ihr von der Behandlung bei einem Stich mit dem Heißen Wasser?
Wer hat das ausprobiert? Hilft es denn auch?

Gruß Melwin


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ MDP15
Hallo Melwin,
ich habe etwas kopiert was ich vor langer zeit mal gepostet habe, ich habe reichlich darüber geschrieben, wer suchet der findet.
Hier ist die antwort, die du suchst. 

Unter den Gifttieren Europas nehmen die Petermännchen eine besondere Stellung ein, denn aufgrund ihrer Lebensweise ereichnen sich sehr viele Unfälle, die sehr ernst verlaufen - auch tödlich.
Verletzungen entstehen durch die Kiemendeckeldornen und die Stacheln der ersten Rückenflosse (die je nach Art 2-7 beträgt) und alle mit Giftdrüsen versehen sind. In unseren Breiten kommen 4 Arten vor. die eine Länge 15-45 cm erreichen
Der Lebensraum der Petermännchen sind Sandböden, wo sie sich eingraben und auf Beute lauern, aber auch Tiefen bis 150 m - je nach Art - suchen sie auf.
Besonders gefährdet sind Strandwanderer und Schwimmer, denn das Kleine Petermännchen lauert in flachen Zonen und ist auch in Buchten zuhause, wo es nur wimmelt von Touristen - sie schwimmen nicht weg, sondern greifen blitzartig an. Ratschlag: Badeschuhe tragen und schlürfend über Grund durchs Wasser gehen.
Der Taucher, trifft das Petermännchen in etwas tiefernen Zonen an. Auch er ist in Gefahr bei einer Begegnung -kommt er zu nah, ist es schon passiert. Petermännchen greifen schnell und zielstrebig an - ich habe es selbst erlebt. Ratschlag: Beobachte nur die Rückenflosse, wenn sie zu zucken beginnt - sofort den Rückzug nehmen - da dieses den Angriff signalisiert.
Aber auch Angler und Fischer bekommen Kontakt zum Petermännchen, wenn er am Haken oder in den Netzen hängt. Die Methode, den Fisch mit dem Lappen vom Haken zu nehmen ist eine sehr riskante Angelegenheit, denn er kann auch an Land noch "zielstrebig" durch seine schnellen Bewegungen, den Stich setzen - da macht auch kein Lappen halt. Zu erwähnen sei noch, das bei einem toten Tier - die Giftdrüsen noch intakt sind. Es ist Vorsicht geboten!
Ratschlag: Kiemendornen und Rückenstachel entfernen - dann kommt man im Genuss, denn Petermännchen sind ausgezeichnete Speisefische.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen, existiert kein Antitoxin (Gegengift) für die Behandlung von Petermännchen Verletzungen. Das soll nicht heißen, das man den Arzt nicht sofort aufsuchen soll, denn eine Gefahr des Wundstarrkrampfes (Tetanus) besteht und ein Arzt wird - so sollte er es können - die richtige Behandlung durchführen, damit der Betroffene stabilisiert wird. 
Vor Ort jedoch kann man die Wunde mit Seewasser auswaschen, eine Menge an Giftstoff kann dadurch beseitigen werden. desweiteren sind erfoglsversprechend, heiße Kompressen sowie eine Beträufelung der Wunde mit heißem Wasser, da die Giftstoffe bei Temepeaturen zwischen 50 und 70 Grad C, ihre Wirkung verlieren. Gegen die unerträglichen Schmerzen helfen starke Pharmaka (Morphinsulfat) und für den Allgemeinzustand zu bessern, ist Antihistaminica und Analgetica geeignet.
Gruss
Otto


----------



## Dummfisch (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kurze Ergänzung:
> 
> In Frankreich dürfen Petermännchen theoretisch nicht in den Handel kommen, ohne dass vorher sämtliche Stacheln entfernt wurden.



Ich habe mir im Urlaub in Frankreich (Oleron) Petermännchen gekauft (kg 2,80€,die will wohl keiner haben...). Erst auf Nachfrage wurde sie mir ausgenommen und entstachelt. Habe mich dennoch beim Waschen vor dem Braten an einem kleinen übrig gebliebenen Stachel gestochen (siehe meine vorherigen Postings, will nich talles nochmal schreiben).
Gruß


----------



## Ansgar (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Ansgar
> du nimmst es etwas auf die leichte schulter, mit dem petermännchen - es ist europas giftigstes tier.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir nicht, dass dieser kleine fisch - all sein gift bei dir ablässt, dann kann der weg zum krankenhaus schon zu lang sein.



Moinsen,

nun ja, was soll ich dazu sagen?

1. bin ich schon 2x von so nem Teil gestochen worden (lange her aber wie auch immer) - und da war nicht viel los, und 
2. Ist das glaube ich nicht ganz richtig, es sein denn Du hast nen seeeeehr weiten weg ins Krankenhaus...


Denn in Europa gibt das ja auch meist nicht so viele giftige Tiere, da ist das denn nicht so aussagekraeftig das das Teil das giftigste Tierchen ist...
Und ausserdem hast Du sogar bei nem Desert Taipan noch ne halbe Stunde Zeit, Steinfisch weiss ich gerade nicht ganz genau, bei ner Kobra oder so noch laenger... Von ner Wuerfelqualle musst Du noch nicht mal abkratzen, wenn Du keine allergische Reaktion kriegst, etc. etc. - Und gegen die Jungs brennt Dein Petermaennchen auf ner ganz sparsamen Flamme... 
Und in bezug auf Agilitaet und so ist ein Taipan auch eine andere Nummer als ein gehaktes Petermaennchen... |supergri|supergri Also eine Frage der Perspektive|supergri

Aber ich habe ja weiter oben doch schon gesagt ist, dass es gut ist darauf hin zu weisen?! Habe lediglich gesagt, dass es NICHT IMMER so schlimm sein muss, wie beschrieben?!
Dass es unangenehm ist - und dass man da gut mal vor warnen kann ist doch unbestritten und ich dachte, das waere rueber gekommen. Falls nicht, denn kann ich das hier gerne noch mal bestaetigen... 
Aber Panik ist auch nicht angesagt... Nicht das hier einer meint er muss sterben, weil ihn ein P.m. ein bisschen gezwickt hat, das bringts ja wohl auch nicht...

Cheers
Ansga


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ Ansgar

Ich mache keine panik, denn es sind warungen gepostet worden, wo ich drauf geantwortet habe und ich sehe es realistisch, denn das petermännchen ist gefährlich - da tödliche ausgänge bekannt sind - dieses genügt.

Nun ist jeder mensch anders veranlagt, der eine nimmt es hin weil er hart wie "krupp stahl" ist und der andere nicht. Dieses stellt man immer leider erst später raus, wer der "harte" kranke mensch war, der leider daran glauben musste.
Die inkubationszeit liegt bei 2 std etwa - das genügt nicht immer, um noch frühzeitig beim arzt zu sein, der jedoch nur sein befinden stärken kann, damit er hart wie stahl es nehmen kann, was das kleine petremännchen ihm verpasst hat.

Deine auflistung der gifttiere kann ich noch um 100 erweitern und da sind ganz gefährliche tierchen drunter, da merkst du gar nichts und wirst innerlich aufgelöst oder in 10 min liegt man ganz nah an der schöpfung. 
Und beim steinfisch - er ist mit abstand der gefährlichste giftfisch - kommt aber nicht in unseren breiten vor, werden etwa 50% in hospitälern behandelt, (laut statistik im tuamotu-archipel) wobei in der regel diese wochen und monate gedauert haben, bis zur vollständigen wiederherstellung. Er ist kein kämpfer, wie das petermännchen, er ist ein meister der tarnung, das ist seine gefahr - da man auf ihn tritt bzw. man fasst ihn an.
Lähmungen treten ein und ganze körpeteile können nicht mehr bewegt werden.
Zum glück habe wir ihn nicht hier - jedoch reicht das petermännchen.


----------



## Mühle (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Was soll die Diskussion!? Natürlich beherbergen andere Kontinente wesentlich giftigere Tiere. Wer seinen Urlaub weiter genießen möchte, sollte sich indes von den Stacheln fernhalten, denn die Fülle dokumentierter Fälle zeigt ja, wie unterschiedlich stark die Wirkung des Petermannstichs beim Einzelnen sein kann. Schließlich kommt entscheidende Bedeutung aber vor allem dem Umstand zu, WIEVIEL Gift man abbekommen hat. Denn das Gift tritt schon bei Druck aus. Ich z.B. kam anno 2001 auch sehr glimpflich davon, schreibe das aber weniger meiner stahlharten Natur zu als der Tatsache, dass ich den Fisch schon eine Minute in der Mangel hatte, bevor er mich stach, ich also nur einen Rest an Gift abbekommen haben dürfte.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## franke (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



heinzrch schrieb:


> hmm, Frage an die Experten, die die Petermännchen auch verwerten: wie geht ihr mit den Fischen um ? - Abschlagen, Stacheln abschneiden ? - wo sind die Stacheln (Brustflossen, Rückenflosse) ?



Ich fische nicht vom Boot, sondern in der Brandung. Dadurch ist es ziemlich einfach: ich halte eine Rutenlänge Abstand.

 Ca. 1m Schnur lassen und durch einen eleganten Schwung#: den Fisch auf harten Boden klatschen. Jetzt mit einem seeeeehr dicken Lederhandschuh (kommt nicht mal eine Nadel durch) halten. Hinter den vorderen Rückentrahlen (nur die feistehenden haben Gift und sind spitz) das Messer ansetzen, schräg nach vorne schneiden und vor den Kiemen (die haben ja auch je einen Stachel) nach unten durch das Rückgrat. Kopf und dranhängende Rückenstachel mit dem Messer nach vorne wegdrücken, dann  ist der Kollege auch gleich pfannenfertig ausgenommen. Kopf nicht anfassen, sondern mit dem Messer entsorgen.:vik:


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@Mühle
es stimmt  -was soll diese diskussion.
Ich habe genug darüber gepostet - wer suchet der findet -
und tschüss


----------



## Ansgar (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ja weiter oben doch schon gesagt ist, dass es gut ist darauf hin zu weisen?! Habe lediglich gesagt, dass es NICHT IMMER so schlimm sein muss, wie beschrieben?!
> Dass es unangenehm ist - und dass man da gut mal vor warnen kann ist doch unbestritten und ich dachte, das waere rueber gekommen. Falls nicht, denn kann ich das hier gerne noch mal bestaetigen...
> 
> Cheers
> Ansga



Der geneigte Leser haette vermutlich verstanden, dass es gar keine Diskussion gibt, aber ich hab auch keinen Bock mich hier 1000 Mal zu wiederholen.


----------



## MDPXX (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ja und ich wollte auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, das an der Mündung des Fjordes (Kattegat) wirklich in Übermängen am Pettermänchen gibt. Wer hat davon auch gehört und vielleicht auch dort schon geangelt?

Gruß Melwin


----------



## MDPXX (16. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Kann das vielleicht mit der Temperatur aus dem Fjord und dem Meer zusammen hängen? Wer hat Ideen woran das liegen kann und wie man dann einen Vorteil erziehlen kann z.b Köderart.?

LG Melwin:m#w


----------



## LAC (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ MDP 15

Auch wenn dir dieses nicht gefällt bzw. du warnst - wir müssen damit leben, denn es ist ihr reich die nordsee und ostsee, d.h. europa. Wir wollen sie ja nicht vertreiben. Vorsicht ist geboten - mehr nicht. Das ist auch beim überqueren einer strasse, sonst kommt man unter die räder. Damit will ich sagen, dass man sich ein wenig schlau machen sollte, wie man sich zu verhalten hat bzw. damit man auch die fischart erkennt, die am haken hängt. 
Normal sollte dieses jeder angler wissen.
Diese warnungen sind ja wichtig, aber was nutzen sie, wenn man den fisch nicht kennt. Und wenn ich jetzt das petermännchen bildlich beschreiben würde - was soll dabei rumkommen - dann stellen sich einige hühner vor.

Dieses gebiet ist bekannt dafür, selbst in geringen tiefen trifft man diesen leckeren fisch an.
Ein leckerer fisch


----------



## SilberMatte (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hier zwei interessante Links für Euch:
http://www.mir-co.net/fische/petermaennchen.htm
http://www.gifte.de/Gifttiere/petermaennchen_stich_bild01.htm

Dieser hübsche, kleine Fisch...






...kann dies anrichten:


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ups,

angle seit über 20 Jahren in/auf/an der Ostsee.
Dieser Kollege ist mir zum Glück noch nicht am Haken gelandet.

Kommen die häufiger vor? Und wenn, wo?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## nemles (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ich nochmal,

Habe etwas überlesen. Alle Antworten im Tröd beschrieben. Danke nochmals.


----------



## kuhni2704 (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Als Petermännchengeschädigter und Mediziner kann ich die Methode nach dem Stich mit dem sehr warmen bis heißen Wasser nur empfehlen. Das Gift soll wohl bei etwa 60° hitzelabil sein, so wurde es mir vom Kollegen beim Giftnotruf gesagt. Glaubt mir, eine 1°-2° Verbrennung (kommt allerdings auf die Körperregion an) halte ich für deutlich harmloser als eine 8 Wochen lang anhaltende Schwellung, Schmerzen und Taubheit bestanden etwa 4 Wochen lang bei Berührung. So war es zumindest bei mir. Natürlich habe auch ich, als bis dahin Unwissender in Sachen Petermännchen, anfangs gekühlt und damit die Sache ordentlich in die Länge gezogen. Klar, das macht man wenn die Hand dick, rot und heiß wird. War aber halt ein Fehler. Am besten vermeidet man überhaupt mit dem Biest in Kontakt zu kommen.


----------



## SilberMatte (17. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Die Behandlungsmethode mit heißem Wasser ist weitverbreitet (das Gift enthält Proteine die (richtig!) bei 60°C kaputt gehen. Wer mehr zum Thema Gift des Petermännchens wissen möchte, ist bei den Unterwasserkollegen gut aufgehoben. Hier der Link:
http://www.taucher-net.com/forum/bioShow.html?messageNummer=2062

Empfehlenswert auch dieser Link der "Informationszentrale gegen Vergiftungen der Uni Bonn":
http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/giftzentrale/peterm.html

Viele Grüße,
SilberMatte


----------



## Dummfisch (18. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Als Petermännchengeschädigter und Mediziner kann ich die Methode nach dem Stich mit dem sehr warmen bis heißen Wasser nur empfehlen. Das Gift soll wohl bei etwa 60° hitzelabil sein, so wurde es mir vom Kollegen beim Giftnotruf gesagt. Glaubt mir, eine 1°-2° Verbrennung (kommt allerdings auf die Körperregion an) halte ich für deutlich harmloser als eine 8 Wochen lang anhaltende Schwellung, Schmerzen und Taubheit bestanden etwa 4 Wochen lang bei Berührung. So war es zumindest bei mir. Natürlich habe auch ich, als bis dahin Unwissender in Sachen Petermännchen, anfangs gekühlt und damit die Sache ordentlich in die Länge gezogen. Klar, das macht man wenn die Hand dick, rot und heiß wird. War aber halt ein Fehler. Am besten vermeidet man überhaupt mit dem Biest in Kontakt zu kommen.



Hallo, habe das mit der Wärme auch getestet und kann es nur empfehlen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man dafür 60°C benötigt.  Eiweiße denaturieren viel früher. Bei mir hat heißes, gerade noch ertragbares Wasser gereicht, um Problem zu vermeiden. Auf See empfehle ich: Motor aus, Haube ab, eine heiße Stelle am Motor suchen und Stichstellen (je nach Temp.) mehr oder wenige lang (evtl. öfter) erhitzen.
Klappt übrigens auch bei Hummel-, Bienen und Wespenstichen.
Gruß


----------



## HOX (18. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> Hallo, habe das mit der Wärme auch getestet und kann es nur empfehlen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man dafür 60°C benötigt.  Eiweiße denaturieren viel früher.



Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Mit 60° ist man definitiv auf der sicheren Seite und, wie bereits erwähnt, eine Verbrennung ist sicherlich das kleinere Übel.

Währrend körpereigene Proteine bereits bei etwas über 40° denaturieren und man daher z.B. beim hohem Fieber in einen lebensbedrohlichen Zustand geraten kann, gibt es in der Natur durchaus Proteine, welche deutlich hitzebeständiger sind.
Abhängig ist dies wiederum von dem Anteil bestimmter Aminosäuren in den Proteinen.

Deutlich wird dies z.B. bei Waschmittel, in welchem Enzyme (funkionelle Proteine) enthalten sind. Diese sind auch bei einem Waschgang mit 60° voll aktiv und funktionsfähig.

Lg 
HOX


----------



## SilberMatte (19. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@HOX: Das kann ich bestätigen. Überwiegend werden 60°C empfohlen. Es gibt aber auch Stimmen, die eine Behandlung bei 45°C vorziehen.

Ich persönlich würde aus gen. Gründen die 60°C vorziehen.

Gruß,
SilberMatte.


----------



## LAC (19. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ Siber Matte
Deine eingestelten fotos sind super, jetzt kann man sich ein genaues bild machen, wie das petermännchen aussieht und auch die wirkung sehen - zum glück war die person, hart wie krupp stahl - von der farbe her lag er etwas zu lange im feuer da er blau ist - jedenfalls lebt er noch. 
Die körperform ist gut zu sehen, das senkrecht nach oben gerichtete maul - so sehen sie alle aus, jedoch ist die zeichnung der einzelnen arten anders.

@kuhni
das ist richtig was du gepostet hast, es ist zu empfehlen die behandlung mit heisses wasser, zwischen 50 - 70 grad celsius durchzuführen. Die meisten giftstoffe denaturieren bei diesen temperaturen, d.h. sie verlieren ihre wirkung. Diese behandlung soll aber schnellstens gemacht werden - da liegt das problem - da sie sonst im kreislauf eindringen - dann kann man nur noch abwarten oder man wird gekocht. (kleiner scherz am rande - wie immer)
Die schwere der vergiftung und die dauer der erholung, hängt von der menge des injizierten giftes, der physischen konstitution des patienten und der einstichstelle ab.
Die toxine besitzen sowohl hämotoxische wie neurotoxische wirkung, d.h. das nervensystem wird geschädigt und die funktion von blut-und gewebegiften haben.

Die meisten verletzungen hier in der nordsee und ostsse, hat das Gewöhnliche Petermännchen (Trachinus darco) verursacht - zum glück - denn dieses ist nicht so giftig, wie das "Kleine Petermännchen (Trachinus vipera) auch Viepernqueise genannt, da geht es zur sache. habe in den 60iger mal bekanntschaft damit gemacht beim tauchen - da kannte mein arzt nur kaviar und lachs als ich ihm davon berichtet habe. 

Ich wünsche allen mal zwischendurch einen guten stich - da kommt freude auf.


----------



## Wattwurmsucher (22. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hallo zusammen.
Mir fällt zu Thema Petermännchen besonders das verstärkte Auftreten ins Augen. Ich habe den Küstenbereich von Hals bis Frederikshavn beangelt und fange zu 95% Petermännchen an der Kante. Egal welcher Köder, egal welche Zeit, ob Ebbe oder Flut, Sturm, Regen oder Sonne. 
Als Beispiel möchte ich den Strand bei Lyngsa diesen Sommer erwähnen. Wer diesen Strand nicht kennt, sollte ihn sich so vorstellen. Flach laufender Sandstrand, die erste Sandbank liegt ca. 30 m von der Kante entfernt. Die zweite Bank bei ca. 60 m. Die zweite Rinne ist ca. 2 m tief. Bis dorthin ein “kinderfreundlicher” Spielstrand, so dass dort viele kleine Kinder unbedarft ins Wasser springen. Natürlich unter der Aufsicht ihrer gutgelaunten Eltern. 
Also, Brandungsrute beködern, auswerfen , Rute abstellen und noch kurz die Schnur straffen, lockerer Griff Richtung Bierflasche, diese nicht mal erreichen, biss. Petermännchen nach einer der bereits zuvor erwähnten Methoden abhaken und versorgen. Die selbe Prozedur wie zuvor und biss. Petermännchen, über Petermännchen. Ich hatte 50 Wattwürmer dabei. Die erbrachten zwei Platte und ca. 30 Petermännchen. Es wäre im Bereich der Möglichkeit, dass es auch noch mehr Platte geben könnte, nur waren die Petermännchen immer schneller. Meine Frau amüsierte sich schon, dass ich vielleicht “verdursten” könnte. Ich bekam kaum einen Schluck Bier in den Kopf und schon hatte ich die nächste Dublette. Die gutgelaunten Eltern der planschenden Kinder fragten irgendwann auch mal, was das für Fischlein wären. Nach einer genauen Erklärung, um was es sich dabei handelt und wie die Lebensweise dieses Fischlein denn so wäre, wurden die Kinder sofort aus dem Wasser gezerrt. Achja, Badeschuhe waren in diesem Jahr der Renner in den Schuhgeschäften vor Ort. Es scheint sich rund zusprechen. 

In diesem Sinne......


----------



## Bellyboater (22. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Kommen die denn auch in Deutschland vor?


----------



## LAC (24. November 2007)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ Wattwurmsucher
dann hast du ja ausgesprochen glück gehabt *lach - denn diese petermännchen sind ja ausgezeichnete speisefische. Ja, an solch einen badestrand sind badeschuhe wertvoll und man sollte bedenken, immer schlürfend durch den sand gehen, dann verscheucht man sie erst - sonst sticht der kleine "böse" auch durch die badeschuhe.

@ Bellyboater
Ja, sie kommen auch in deutschland vor

Viele grüsse


----------



## MDPXX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hier ist die beschriebende Stelle und Ort. Gruß Melwin 
petri heil#6


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@MDP15

Melwin,
mich würde mal interessieren, ob du dieses stelle eingezeichnet hast oder ein behörde gemacht hat, wo die petemännchen vorkommen sollen. 
Aber es ist gut das wir die karte sehen, denn nun sieht man die nordsee und die ostsee, wo diese kleinen "bösen" tierchen im sand lauern. Nun fehlt noch der norden und der westen bis hin zum süden, sowie das mittelmeer, dann haben wir das fast das gesamte verbreitungsgebiet. 

Ich hatte vor einigen tagen, die fangstatistiken in den händen, da war auch das petermännchen aufgeführt - ich war erstaunt über die menge - es waren zig tonnen die in dänemark jährlich von den fischern gefangen werden.

Wenn die bedingungen gut sind, können sie lokal verstärkt auftreten, zum glück komt nur selten das giftigste petermännchen hier vor.
Gruss otto


----------



## MDPXX (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ otto

Hey ja ich habe dies Eingezeichnet.
Da habe ich viele gefangen.

Hast du die Statistik von den Petermännchen noch? Kannst du die hier mit einleiten oder einen Link mit einbeziehen?

Liebe Grüße Melwin
Petri Heil#6


----------



## Ines (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ich habe Petermännchen sowohl von Samsö als auch von Läsö aus gefangen - die sind wohl wirklich verbreiteter in Ostsee und Kattegat. 
Aber mit Zange und Arbeitshandschuhen habe ich Kopf und Flossen immer gut abschneiden können, und  Petermännchen in der Pfanne kann ich kulinarisch nur empfehlen - auch wenn sie meist nur fischstäbchengroß sind.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hej Melvin,
es kann ohne weiters sein, das dort bedingt durch die guten lebensbedingungen, die petermännchen verstärkt - bzw. normal vorkommen, da sie woanders durch die berufsfischer gefangen werden. Sie ziehen ihre gerätschaften 20 cm tief durch den boden und scheuchen jedes tier auf, damit sie im netz hängen bleiben. Der meeresgrund ist platt wie eine briefmarke.

Suche die statistik raus und werde sie in den nächsten tagen einsetzen - lass mir etwas zeit.
Gruss
Otto


----------



## MDPXX (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder hin.^^
Wünscht mir Glück das ich sie immer richtig erwichsche.^^
Und dann wird lecker geräuchert.

Lg
Euer Melwin


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hallo Melwin,

wann fährst Du denn nach Hals?

Gruß Lars


----------



## MDPXX (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Melwin,
> 
> wann fährst Du denn nach Hals?
> 
> Gruß Lars



Demnächst, genauere Angaben möchte ich nicht machen.:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



MDP15 schrieb:


> Demnächst, genauere Angaben möchte ich nicht machen.:g


Die Frage war rein interessehalber, da ich "demnächst" auch für 2 Wochen nach Hals fahre und dort u.a. (evtl.) mit dem Boot fischen werde. Auf jeden Fall werde ich in Lokken und Saeby den Platten nachstellen...

Gruß Lars


----------



## jmpg (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

also noch ein tipp die ihn noch gerne angel wuerden frueh morgens kann man sie am ufer fangen es spielt keine rolle ob mit grundblei oda pose die fressen alles


----------



## Tagger (14. August 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Vor 2 Monaten in Grenaa.


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. August 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Gelungenes Bild Tagger, so im Gegenlicht. Man sieht ihm so nicht an, wie gefährlich er ist.


----------



## MDPXX (10. September 2008)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Zum Beitrag von jmpg,

ich hallte das für eine nicht sehr gute Idee, da es sehr sehr viele Kraben gibt.
Vor 5 Jahren habe ich vom Strand aus sehr viele Schollen gefangen, aber die Anzahl hat sich von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr verringert, und jetzt ist es egal was du rein wirfst, dein Haken ist innerhalb von einer kurzen Zeit recht schnell blank gefressen.

Deshalb bin ich auf Schleppen um gestiegen.

PS:
Dieses Jahr war ich aucb wieder da.
Ich bin nicht mehr so heiß auf Pettermännchen, deshalb habe ich nur noch in tieferen Wasser geangelt. Da habe ich recht viele Makrellen und Hornhechte gefangen. Nach meinen Urlaub war der Tiefkühler voll^^.

Liebe Grüße euer Melwin


----------



## MDPXX (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*






Hier nochmal ein Bild von dem Kleinen^^


----------



## MDPXX (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Für alle weiteren Fragen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*



MDP15 schrieb:


> Für alle weiteren Fragen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.


 
Danke,
mich würde es mal interessieren, welche art du von den vier petermännchen die in unseren breiten vorkommen, gefangen hast in dänemark.


----------



## gustaf (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

Hej

Zu fangen sind wohl tatsaechlich 4 arten
Trachinus vipera -Viperqeise
Trachinus aranaeus - Mittelmeer Petermaenchen
Trachinus draco -  gewoehnliches Petermaenchen
Trachinus radiatus - Strahlen Petermaenchen

Aber wohl zu 95% wird es sich um das gewoehnliche Petemaenchen handeln das in DK an den Haken geht.
 Um die gegend des Vejlefjordes (wie an anderen teilen der daenischen kueste)herum sind diese Fische  eigendlich schon immer heimisch. Wenn auch in den letzten 3-4 Jahren eine grosse populationszunahme zu verzeichnen ist. Auch die durchschnittsgrosse der fische die meist nicht mehr als 15-20cm betraegt, aber bis fast 50cm lang werden kann ist in den letzten jahren angestiegen.
Wie mir freunde erzaehlten werden beim plattfischangeln jetzt haeufig fische von ueber 30cm gefangen.

Schmecken tun sie uebrigenz ausgezeichnet.
Nur eben muss man wie erwaehnt ein wenig auf die flossenstrahlen achten.
Sollte mann doch mal gestochen werden hilft die behandlung mittels einer zigarette.
Die Stichstelle wird mittels einer zigarette so weit erwaermt wie man es gerade noch aushalten kann ohne sich zu verbrennen.
Anschliesend mittels wasser wieder abgekuehlt. Dieser vorgang wird 4-5 mal wiederholt. (natuerlich kann man auch was anderes als eine zigarette verwenden)
Das gift der Petermaenchen ist eine eiweissverbindung die recht instabil auf groessere temperaturschwankungen reagiert. Bei den schnellen temperaturaenderungen zersetzt sich die eiweissverbindung fast vollstaendig und die folgen eines stiches sind wesentlich geringer.
Gerade Kinder/Alte und kraenkliche sollten aber dennoch einem Arzt vorgestellt werden.
Aber trotzdem kann ein stich eines petermaenchens recht starke 
schmerzen und laehmungen verursachen.
Das Mittelmeer Petermaenchen das entgegen seinem Namen auch im noerdlichen atlantik vorkommt, wird an den daenischen kuesten auch immer haeufiger. Wird aber bisher in den daenischen gewaessern nicht ganz so gross.

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Dänemark am Fjord!! Petermännchen Gefahr! Vorsicht.*

@ Gustav
da gebe ich dir recht, wobei alle vom pertermännchen posten, jedoch die arten nicht unterscheiden können. In dänemark wird, wie du es gepostet hast, hauptsächlich das gewöhnliche petermännchen (Trachinus draco) gefangen. Dieses hat eine auffallende färbung, das Kleine Petermännchen (Trachinus vipera) auch Vipernqueise genannt ist jedoch das gefählrichste, dieses hat jedoch kaum eine auffalende zeichnung und das kleinste unter den Petermännchen mit einer länge von 14 cm.
Das Gewöhnliche Petermännchen kann eine Größe von 40 cm erreichen und hat diffuse schrägstreifen auf den flanken. Das mittelmeer -petermännchen besitz eine reihe von flecken (sieben bis elf stück) beim strahlen petermännchen, Trachinus radiatus oder lineatus sind diese flecken kreisförmig auch auf dem rücken.

Nun zählt das petermännchen zu den giftigsten tieren europas, deshalb sollte man beim stich immer einen arzt aufsuchen - obwohl er nichts machen kann - da es kein gegengift gibt, jedoch kann er den kreislauf stabilisieren.
Ab 60 grad C renaturiert das gift - es hat zwei eiweißgifte, eins, welches das gewebe zersezt und das andere, das bis zur atemlähmungen führen kann bzw. herzstillstand.
Ich habe reichlich schon gepostet darüber, wie man ein teil des giftes vernichten kann, steht irgendwo im board - jedenfalls sind sie sehr schmackhaft.
Gruss


----------

